# New dog carrier??? Opinions!!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

As some of u may know I have a hangbag obsession, I allow myself to buy 2 luxury bags a year only. There is this Gucci dog carrier I have loved for years now, it's such a classic and I need help deciding whether to buy it bc I found it brand new for 40% off. I was gonna buy it last night, then I decided if it was still available in the morning I would get so I had the night to sleep on it. Of course first thing this am, I had to look at it again!!
What should I do???
Here she is:


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg .... a Gucci dog carrier ???!!!! yes, i'd get it !!!! 
well, I cant click on the bottom part to see the details . if your happy with the dimentions of it .... and is there a return policy if your not happy with it for some reason. i'd say get it


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> omg .... a Gucci dog carrier ???!!!! yes, i'd get it !!!!
> well, I cant click on the bottom part to see the details . if your happy with the dimentions of it .... and is there a return policy if your not happy with it for some reason. i'd say get it


I already did!! I couldn't fathom the thought of letting it get away again. Fashionphile had a used one last year for four hundred something and it sold in 1 day. I regretted it so bad for a long time bc they're like $1200 or more w tax in chicago. This one was only $695 with no tax and free shipping, brand new w tags attached!! I love fashionphile and yoogiscloset, always authentic and sometimes the items consigned are brand new (not too often). I am so excited, I could jump up and down like a little kid!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention there is a 7 day return policy as long as u don't remove their tag. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes get it,you'll regret it if you don't


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


> Oh yes get it,you'll regret it if you don't


I bought it! Yay!! I knew you lovely ladies would "help" me decide!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see pics of your pupperonies in it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

See it's made your day already.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! that's so exciting. I cant wait for you to get it and to see some pics . like you said, its a classic and i'm sure your gonna be so happy with it . its gorgeous !!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! I know you will enjoy it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think mimi will be the most excited about it since she always manages to sneak into this bag, lol! She doesn't understand why this isn't her carrier!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think mimi will be the most excited about it since she always manages to sneak into this bag, lol! She doesn't understand why this isn't her carrier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has good taste! My Princess would approve too as she tries to fit in my Coach bag LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe . i can see that Mimi loves your Gucci bag !!! i love it too !!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I say you need that bag, especially for Mimi..:tongue1:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Gucci (my favorite), 40% off? How could you say no??
LOVE IT! My sister had that carrier and I always loved it, I know you will too.
And if not, my birthday is in January


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

miuccias said:


> Gucci (my favorite), 40% off? How could you say no??
> LOVE IT! My sister had that carrier and I always loved it, I know you will too.
> And if not, my birthday is in January


:lol:


I can't wait to see pics of Mimi in the new carrier


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehe . i can see that Mimi loves your Gucci bag !!! i love it too !!!


Thanks Elaine! That was my very first Gucci bag, actually my very first upscale bag, Bry bought if for me as my graduation present. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I say you need that bag, especially for Mimi..:tongue1:


Thank you!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Gucci (my favorite), 40% off? How could you say no??
> LOVE IT! My sister had that carrier and I always loved it, I know you will too.
> And if not, my birthday is in January


Twin I thoguht you might like it! I hope I like it too!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

:clock: Is it there yet Zorana???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

VERY NICE!!! Can't wait to see it!!! Pics, please.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> :clock: Is it there yet Zorana???


Just tracked it and it's still on the vehicle for delivery.....my mom is waiting for it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I am green with envy!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My mom just called me!! It's here......but I'm at work for 3 more hours, ughhhh this day is dragging!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, will check back then .... :toothy8:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here it is!!
I know it said it was brand new w tags but this thing is immaculate, dust bag, tags, wrapping tissue, original box and all!! 

I am so happy with my purchase, it's beautiful and really light weight. 
Bryan even loved it! He was the one snapping photos, lol. 









In LOVE!!!









Close up










Mimi approves! Actually they all do, this ks the bigger one so mojo even fits perfectly









Cannot wait to use it!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so happy to hear that you love it !!! . it is gorgeous and I love the pics


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

It is really beautiful! I'm so glad it was all you were hoping for and more!!! Mimi is too adorable peeking out of her spot. It's perfection.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'm so happy to hear that you love it !!! . it is gorgeous and I love the pics


Thanks elaine! I am so smitten. I will keep my eye out for you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> It is really beautiful! I'm so glad it was all you were hoping for and more!!! Mimi is too adorable peeking out of her spot. It's perfection.


Thank you tina! I wasn't sure if I would love it or not but I am so happy I went with my gut instinct and bought it. Mimi jumped right in, no hesitation. Haha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG Zorana, it's so pretty!!! I'm so glad you and your chis really loved it!! Hehe I think Mimi claimed it already and wants to be the first to use this gorgeous carrier


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Hahahaha! Mimi is like, "Now carry me around in dis upscale bag hooman!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it!! Very pretty! Mimi is ready to go! Too cute!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG Zorana, it's so pretty!!! I'm so glad you and your chis really loved it!! Hehe I think Mimi claimed it already and wants to be the first to use this gorgeous carrier


Thank you! Mimi will claim any bag, she loves to be carried around, little stinker. She always tries jumping into my purses!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> Hahahaha! Mimi is like, "Now carry me around in dis upscale bag hooman!"


Haha, sounds about right! I think we are both excited to use it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I love it!! Very pretty! Mimi is ready to go! Too cute!!


Thanks T! I am ready to go now too! If I can get myself to use it, I have a hard time using new handbags at first, I kinda like to look at them on my shelf in my closet, lol. I didn't use my first Louis Vuitton for weeks, too scared to ruin it (I'm really clumsy) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Mimi looks to have claimed it already. You just thought you got it for you LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it! Mimi looks great in it and looks like she approves. You'll have to take some pics on its first run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Beautiful! Mimi looks to have claimed it already. You just thought you got it for you LOL


Christie, I know! Who was I kidding?? Lol. Thank you!! I know you love coach, do u have any of their dog carriers.?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love it! Mimi looks great in it and looks like she approves. You'll have to take some pics on its first run.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will for sure! I think she approves too, especially once I put her blanket in there! Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Sooo pretty!!! I'm glad everyone likes it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Christie, I know! Who was I kidding?? Lol. Thank you!! I know you love coach, do u have any of their dog carriers.?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No I have not gotten any of their dog carriers but I have tons of shoes and purses LOL. I have drooled over a few of them and I am tempted to get one.

I tell my two they have 4 legs I only have 2 so they have to walk LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks elaine! I am so smitten. I will keep my eye out for you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I went to the mall today and I went in the Gucci store. I just had to look at that carrier in person . they didn't have the lighter color like what you got but they can order it but they had the darker color it comes in and I looked at it and its gorgeous !!! I want one . defintitely let me know if you see another bargain in either color and in any size. Latte would fit in the smallest size but the biggest would fit Minnie too. I think there are 3 sizes aren't there? 

have you tried it out yet ???


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I went to the mall today and I went in the Gucci store. I just had to look at that carrier in person . they didn't have the lighter color like what you got but they can order it but they had the darker color it comes in and I looked at it and its gorgeous !!! I want one . defintitely let me know if you see another bargain in either color and in any size. Latte would fit in the smallest size but the biggest would fit Minnie too. I think there are 3 sizes aren't there?
> 
> have you tried it out yet ???


Hi!! No I haven't tried it yet, I'm waiting for somewhere special to go!! Lol. I am too nervous to carry it still!! 
I keep checking online for u everyday bc they sell so fast. I'm glad u like it too!! 

They have 3 bags total, 2 are like mine bur different sizes. 
Here is one, I don't like it as much bc it looks like a duffel bag









Here is mine, I guess I saved more like half w tax, thought it was cheaper. 









Here is the smaller one exactly the same as the one above









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi!! No I haven't tried it yet, I'm waiting for somewhere special to go!! Lol. I am too nervous to carry it still!!
> I keep checking online for u everyday bc they sell so fast. I'm glad u like it too!!
> 
> They have 3 bags total, 2 are like mine bur different sizes.
> ...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mimi is so cute in your bag. I'm glad your happy with it. I am odd I guess, I'm not much of a "bag" lady!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I don't just like it, I love it. its gorgeous !!! ( I loved it when I first saw you post the pic of it but I love it even more now that I've seen one in person )
> I agree that I don't like that duffle style as much. not sure I would get that one, probably not. I love the one that's styled like yours and I love both the color you got and I also love the darker color too .


Can u show me the darker one? I remember it coming in black before. I forgot to ask if u held it? It's so light weight which is nice compared to my wooflink carrier. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Mimi is so cute in your bag. I'm glad your happy with it. I am odd I guess, I'm not much of a "bag" lady!


Thanks!! I've always had a handbag obsession but after graduation it was on a completely different level, lol. I get a natural high whenever I walk into certain stores, it's not normal!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine,
I wanted to ask ya, did u use PayPal to complete ur purchases on dcs? I bought leo the zest puppia vest and mimi the puppy angel pearl lux vest today and when I tried to check out it said there was an error w paypal. It wouldn't let me finish my purchase, so after trying 3 times, I used a credit card. Then I received 3 confirmation emails from paypal saying I paid 3 times!!! So annoying...
That has never happened before. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Can u show me the darker one? I remember it coming in black before. I forgot to ask if u held it? It's so light weight which is nice compared to my wooflink carrier.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


here's a link I looked up for the darker color ( it looks a lot nicer in person)



Gucci - dog bag. 210051F4F7T1060

I didn't hold it but I felt it and it felt so nice !!! . I could tell it was nice and light. I didn't see it in the store, it wasn't on display. so , I asked the saleslady and she said she had just one in the back she could show me so she brought it out. it was an even smaller size though than the other 2 sizes you posted. I think she said it was around 800 or so. I forgot exactly. it was very small but Latte would fit in that size.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> here's a link I looked up for the darker color ( it looks a lot nicer in person)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhn the black one! ! I love that one too, I would have bought either color, both are beautiful. Maybe the smallest one is super new? How did u like the store in general? It melts my heart!!! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Elaine,
> I wanted to ask ya, did u use PayPal to complete ur purchases on dcs? I bought leo the zest puppia vest and mimi the puppy angel pearl lux vest today and when I tried to check out it said there was an error w paypal. It wouldn't let me finish my purchase, so after trying 3 times, I used a credit card. Then I received 3 confirmation emails from paypal saying I paid 3 times!!! So annoying...
> That has never happened before.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, wow !!! did you clear it all up with paypal yet. 
yes, I did use paypal for all my dc purchases. they weren't a lot of money cause mostly I used the coupaw or the shoupon. so, one was like only 4 dollars... all were very little. I had a cash balance in my paypal account and it just came out of that instead of my credit card.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ohhhn the black one! ! I love that one too, I would have bought either color, both are beautiful. Maybe the smallest one is super new? How did u like the store in general? It melts my heart!!! Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


very nice store !!! I was looking for a bag like the one you posted in this thread that you said was your first Gucci bag. I really love that one. but I didn't see any like it. 
hehe. I hope I don't get into buying expensive bags now  ( except for that dog carrier... I really want that one and I love both colors )


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, wow !!! did you clear it all up with paypal yet.
> yes, I did use paypal for all my dc purchases. they weren't a lot of money cause mostly I used the coupaw or the shoupon. so, one was like only 4 dollars... all were very little. I had a cash balance in my paypal account and it just came out of that instead of my credit card.


I think my total was $18. After I finally completed my purchase, I emailed her explaining what happened. I'm sure she will get back to me soon, I hope. I thought I remembered reading on here that paypal was gonna close their account w her and I'm just wondering if they did?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think my total was $18. After I finally completed my purchase, I emailed her explaining what happened. I'm sure she will get back to me soon, I hope. I thought I remembered reading on here that paypal was gonna close their account w her and I'm just wondering if they did??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes, she will get back to you soon. she probably took off today for Labor day.
I just used my last coupaw up on Friday. i cant even remember what i ordered. lol. oh, i got the LD organic dog jumpsuit in beige. it looks so adorable!!! and i got he WL spring breeze top for Latte. 
the paypal transaction went thru Friday just fine.
( i'm saving my 3 shoupons for when wooflinks new things come out )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You two would be dangerous shopping together! I drove by a Gucci store on my way to the airport and thought of both of you. Zorana, you need to use that bag! We need to see it out and about, in action. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes, she will get back to you soon. she probably took off today for Labor day.
> I just used my last coupaw up on Friday. i cant even remember what i ordered. lol. oh, i got the LD organic dog jumpsuit in beige. it looks so adorable!!! and i got he WL spring breeze top for Latte.
> the paypal transaction went thru Friday just fine.
> ( i'm saving my 3 shoupons for when wooflinks new things come out )


I have two more shoupons left now, I want to get the new crystal rocks SL collar. I can't wait to see what WL comes out w next!! I love the spring breeZe top! And I'm sure the jump suit will be sooooo cute!! I asked Melissa if she would sell bb's and she said she will look into it but thinks she inquired before but they had a huge minimum order. That would be kinda cool!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

